# Do you pack heat in the back country?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

In the spring/summer/fall - absolutely. 

Taurus PT145.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The old joke goes...

The best handgun to carry for bears is one with a filed down front sight. That way it hurts a lot less when he takes it from you and shoves it up your ass!

Haha! Nah, a 44 mag is about as good as you're going to get for bear defense in a handgun without going to one of the exotic calibers that cost you $3+ every time you squeeze the trigger (if you can even find the ammo - not to mention the ass raping you took on the gun to begin with). Nothing but black bears here in CO. When I carry in the backcountry, I'm packing 230gr. flat nosed FMJs loaded to +P. That's the best bear medicine you're gonna find for a .45 auto. Not ideal, but it beats a sharp stick and I don't want to carry anything any heavier to tote around.


----------



## TB020 (Feb 8, 2010)

That is some absolutely beautiful scenery Snowolf.
Can't wait to be done with school as I definitely plan on looking into heading out west.
Love the outdoors and seems like there is a whole new element to it out there.

sorry to derail the thread a bit :laugh:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

O_O remind me to never run into you in the backcountry.. I don't a permit to carry but I figure once I actually settle down in a state with good mountains I'll probably get one... I want to see someone ripping with an ak-47 strapped to their back.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice sig snowolf, I'm a sig fan myself. Reliability is unmatched in those things.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I love the thing. The balance, weight and reliability are just right and the thing fits my hand perfect. Can`t really beat a Sig in my opinion...:thumbsup:


Im thinking about getting a Glock 32 (.357sig), any of you guys have any experience with that round? Is it viable in the BC?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

So ... don't buy a bearsuit.. and board around snowolf.. or you might get headshot.. that would be funny though... going to go search for a realistic bear suit


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Well.. it'd be obvious i was a person because i'd be laying face first with a bear suit and a snowboard sticking into the air.


----------

